# Too many cancelled Lyft requests



## UberComic

I get a ton of Lyft requests that are cancelled a minute or two after accepting. I think it has to do with how easy it is to request a car on accident. I did it once while trying to exit the app with my huge thumb. It really should be a two step process.


----------



## Seinfeld

Yes more people seem to cancel Lyft. I also notice the pickup location is incorrect more often. So as soon as I get a request I call and put my voice to passenger. Since doing that I've only had one cancel. 

I also have had the same thing happen where I accidentally requested a Lyft in-between using the driving portion of the app.

I've also noticed sometimes I go offline from driving but It kicks me back on unknowingly. 

All that being said, I still like Lyft more. At least in San Diego, it just flat out pays better right now.


----------



## Sydney Uber

It's almost 2am here at home. I'm still up at the PC and I here the UBER pinging away. I dash to the kitchen (in a sort of restrained hippo stride) but it times out! I'm 35kms from town here - it wasn't offered to me again, it could have been a good one.


----------



## LAuberX

I picked up a great rider in Marina Del Rey, after I got the ping he called and told me where he was standing and what he was wearing.

After he was in the car about 5 minutes he got a call from a Lyft driver, he explained he was just checking the location of the nearest car and did not mean to order one....

It seems like the Lyft app is easy to goof on.... not good if they don't pay for cancellations!


----------



## UberComic

Seinfeld said:


> I've also noticed sometimes I go offline from driving but It kicks me back on unknowingly.


I've had this too.


----------



## LuLu

UberComic said:


> I've had this too.


My last 3 requests were canceled too, I thought it was my awefull picture.....does it possibly have to do with the fee percentage in your driver settings?


----------



## ElectroFuzz

LAuberX said:


> It seems like the Lyft app is easy to goof on.... not good if they don't pay for cancellations!


They pay $5 if you are 5 minutes into it.
I had several mistaken pings from other drivers.
I did it myself too.


----------



## LuLu

Now 12 trips with Uber today and 5 canceled request s from Lyft.....WTF? My last request from Uber was a cancel however he was NOT able to cancel himself after I was already there....maybe the stormy skies her in SD messin' with our WiFi? Getting really sick of this Lyft thing. Spoke to soon 6 canceled.....


----------



## UberBen

I got three cancels this evening on uber. Really aweful we don't get some sort of compensation. I was 15 mins into my first request when they cancelled. A fourth one I had to cancel myself since uber gave me a completely incorrect address and the requester could only tell me was he was at the corner of 3rd st. and 3rd st. which made no sense so I gave up on him...


----------



## LuLu

UberBen said:


> I got three cancels this evening on uber. Really aweful we don't get some sort of compensation. I was 15 mins into my first request when they cancelled. A fourth one I had to cancel myself since uber gave me a completely incorrect address and the requester could only tell me was he was at the corner of 3rd st. and 3rd st. which made no sense so I gave up on him...


I did call the Lyft Hotline...... Spoke to LIVE person, another driver here in SD, he said that many canceled rides in a row was very strange ( ya think?) And to delete my app and reload. We shall see....


----------



## u_no_me

I had just gone online as a driver when I received a request a few blocks away. At pickup location, talk to male (can't remember who called whom), said he was a few blocks away, but would come to where I was waiting. Then a female walks up to my car with correct name on fare. I was even more confused a few minutes later the other DRIVER (haha) called me to see where I was. Then I figured out I must have accidentally requested a ride before going in driver mode.


----------



## LookyLou

u_no_me said:


> I had just gone online as a driver when I received a request a few blocks away. At pickup location, talk to male (can't remember who called whom), said he was a few blocks away, but would come to where I was waiting. Then a female walks up to my car with correct name on fare. I was even more confused a few minutes later the other DRIVER (haha) called me to see where I was. Then I figured out I must have accidentally requested a ride before going in driver mode.


That's a good one. Haven't done that one yet.  I have made several mistaken ride request in the last week though and canceled right away.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

People, customers summon both Lyft and Uber and cancel the one that takes longest to arrive. I watched my customer do this to a Lyft driver then call and demand that she not be charged. She claimed she summoned them by accident, but I don't believe her. People this rude won't give you a perfect rating either.


----------



## Steve Joseph

I just did this and was immediately charged a $5 cancellation fee. I'm a driver and had went out to get coffee, grabbed my phone while the LYFT app was open and accidentally requested a ride. As a UX Designer this is why I suspect UBER uses swipes. You can't accidentally "swipe" in your pocket but you can definitely "press". This is not the first time it's happened but it's the first time the driver was less than a minute away and I was charged a cancellation fee. I didn't realize it until I got back home and feel really bad because you never know where a LYFT driver is coming from since they're aren't that many compared to UBER.


----------



## DieselkW

Ping/cancel is a bonus maker for me. I strive to get that 20% bonus every week from Lyft, and I want to be able to cancel riders I don't like. So when I hear that Lyft cancel, it's music to my ears - I just got "credit" for accepting and didn't have to use any fuel. Best way to make an 89% acceptance rate up over 90% on Sunday afternoon is to accept every ping as soon as you hear it.
Then wait a minute. A long minute.... smile when the cancel comes and you haven't yet left your chair. Don't worry, the same idiot will ping/cancel again in 3...2...1...PING!


----------



## ronkasozi

Thanks for this Info Man was wondering ve been having so many Lyft ride Cancellations was almost thinking is this personal☺?


----------



## AllenChicago

Thank-you for this thread! I just started yesterday and was getting paranoid... thinking that maybe my photo is too ugly.


----------



## DieselkW

If the picture on your pax has a green ivy background it's a Lyft driver. When I see that I always call - sometimes it's a mistake and they cancel, sometimes Lyft drivers actually need a ride.

Most of the time it's a very quick cancel - I recognize a few locals that have pinged me by mistake.


----------



## MrPix

I don't mind cancellations because they're good for my stats. What I do mind is that when a ride needs cancelling and you call the pax, it is often hard to persuade them it is in their interest to cancel the ride before the 5 minute window. On Saturday there was an accident on I-35, and I got a ping. The location it was in it would have taken me 20 mins to go 0.3 miles so I called them and asked them to cancel. They wanted me to cancel it as they feared the $5 fee. I explained the 5 minute rule and they cancelled, but they should know this. It could be communicated better.


----------



## DieselkW

There is no longer a cancel fee for Uber in Indianapolis, and a few other cities they're test marketing.

Best app upgrade ever!!

I'm free from having to wait for an Uber pax. Lyft starts charging the rider after one minute, so Lyft riders tend to have their toes on the curb as I pull up. 

Uber pax think my patience is boundless and that I'm whistling zippidee doo dah while the little snot performs an act of immaculate defecation as I'm sitting in the car fuming over having to wait 5 minutes and one second for my measly $4 cancel fee.


Those days are over friends!! Pull up, put it in park, count backwards from 10 and when you get to zero, put that pin in your rear view mirror. Turn the app off and watch how long the next poor bastard is willing to be a poodle. "Sit" "Stay" "Good Poodle!"

If all of us canceled after ten seconds would passengers get a clue and get their butts in the car?


----------



## vesolehome

LuLu said:


> I did call the Lyft Hotline...... Spoke to LIVE person, another driver here in SD, he said that many canceled rides in a row was very strange ( ya think?) And to delete my app and reload. We shall see....


There's a hotline for Lyft? What number


----------



## AllenChicago

vesolehome said:


> There's a hotline for Lyft? What number


It's a shame we have to ask questions like this isn't it? *If there is a Lyft Support Line for drivers, it should be listed right in our Lyft App Dashboard*. I really needed it when a Lyft passenger called and had me meet him in another location. I couldn't figure out how to adjust the pick-up address, or find a Lyft Driver Support phone number to call. So I just had him Cancel and Re-Request a pick-up while he was in my back seat.

Apparently it worked, because I was paid for taking him to Ohare Airport and also for the cancellation... I think. Hope it didn't cost him more for doing it that way, but it's the only solution I could think of, besides driving to his house first, and then heading to the airport, to make the Lyft App happy.


----------



## 747

UberComic said:


> I get a ton of Lyft requests that are cancelled a minute or two after accepting. I think it has to do with how easy it is to request a car on accident. I did it once while trying to exit the app with my huge thumb. It really should be a two step process.


You may have a point there on some of the cancellations there are a great many . I'll tell you what else is going on is these passengers call several cars at the same time both Lyft and Uber whoever gets there first is who they use and cancel the others.


----------



## SafeT

Or it could be Uber dirty tricks... referred to here. Who knows...
http://www.thewire.com/technology/2...ousands-of-fake-rides-with-rival-lyft/375936/


----------



## taberock

Lyfts acceptance rates r tough. I'm not going more than 5 or 6 minutes without knowing how far I'm taking them


----------



## BostonBarry

AllenChicago said:


> It's a shame we have to ask questions like this isn't it? *If there is a Lyft Support Line for drivers, it should be listed right in our Lyft App Dashboard*. I really needed it when a Lyft passenger called and had me meet him in another location. I couldn't figure out how to adjust the pick-up address, or find a Lyft Driver Support phone number to call. So I just had him Cancel and Re-Request a pick-up while he was in my back seat.
> 
> Apparently it worked, because I was paid for taking him to Ohare Airport and also for the cancellation... I think. Hope it didn't cost him more for doing it that way, but it's the only solution I could think of, besides driving to his house first, and then heading to the airport, to make the Lyft App happy.


It isn't a support hotline, it is a Critical Response Line. In other words: your issue wouldn't have been something they would help with. It is for safety issues, serious ride concerns, and accidents.


----------

